# Heading out to kill some flounder



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Report to follow in a few hours....with pics if we score.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Good luck! Dive safe!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Have fun dealing with all those a**holes.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Water was super clear. Fish were somewhere else...we only saw and killed 2. Great night underwater otherwise. Did score an anchor, though. When the wind does we'll try offshore.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

How rough was it? did you get in the gulf at all or did you stay in the bay?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sealark, we dove the pass. Bottomed at 52'. Too rough to go out beyond that. Pass was nice with some slow rollers. My buddy thinks they already moved through and it was too cold. I think they were there, just not where we were. What do you think?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, just got back got our butts kicked 3 to 5 Ft At least. got a few not really moving yet offshore.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> Thanks for the reply, just got back got our butts kicked 3 to 5 Ft At least. got a few not really moving yet offshore.


Ouch!.. You are the man if 3-5 doesn't keep you at the dock. We're going to try it again in a week...after deer season closes for a few days.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Ouch!.. You are the man if 3-5 doesn't keep you at the dock. We're going to try it again in a week...after deer season closes for a few days.


Hell no an old saying " Don't slow Down Don't grow old " I gonna give it a rest till after Thanksgiving, just don't go kill any until I get back end of next week.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

We are going to try and give it a go in the next week or so. Maybe go to three mile and some other rock piles


----------

